
Show HN: Storyrake – A tool to create your own Reddit-powered newsletter - qwerty2020
https://www.storyrake.com/
======
qwerty2020
Here’s why I made Storyrake:

-I’m a fan of email newsletters, and use my inbox to curate/manage a good deal of content

-I subscribe to too many subreddits, so some of my favorites rarely make the front page due to lower traffic (and upvote) volumes.

-I wanted a snapshot summary covering top content from my favorite subreddits, without having to visit each individual subreddit or be bombarded with a stream of content through an RSS feed

Long-term, I’m planning to add ability to subscribe to summaries covering
‘topics’ on reddit (agnostic of the subreddit they are posted in), as well as
a few additional sites (Hackernews, ProductHunt, etc).

Would love any feedback/suggestions!

~~~
toomuchtodo
I love this idea! Can’t wait to move towards using Reddit in a read only user
mode through my email inbox.

